# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  RoboGuard, perimeter security robot, Magal Security Systems Ltd., Yahud, Israel

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Magal Security Systems Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Magal Roboguard, Oct 2014 

Published on Oct 14, 2014




> RoboGuard is a revolutionary innovation in perimeter security: a robot that runs on an elevated rail along the perimeter of protected sites or border lines, carrying an assortment of sensors.
> The robot can respond promptly and rush to the exact zone or location where an intrusion is suspected; or automatically patrol and inspect the fence integrity, looking for holes or suspicious nearby objects, by using sophisticated IVA (Intelligent Video Analytics) algorithms.
> A typical RoboGuard configuration would include:
> • Two fixed cameras with IR illuminators for stereoscopic fence investigation
> • One PTZ camera
> • Two-way intercom in order to communicate with intercepted would-be intruders

----------


## Airicist

Magal's RoboGuard on i24 News 

Published on Nov 25, 2014




> i24 News channel present Magal Security System's RoboGuard, an innovative patrol robot

----------


## Airicist

RoboGuard in ASIS

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> ASIS 2014 accolades award, Security's best winner

----------


## Airicist

RoboGuard Docking Station battery exchange 

Published on Jan 26, 2015

----------

